# Adkin's or Zone Diet



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

Out of curiousity, does anyone follow one of these diets? Devin's book says less carbos and I keep reading on other boards that people really do feel better when they cut back on them. Any input? Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Lynne, I follow a low sugar diet because of my Candida problem, and it definitely makes a difference in my bloating, and eventual return to stooling problems. I am still on the antifungal, and my stools are normal now, but when I eat too many sugars the bloating returns, and when I'm off the antifungal, eventually my stooling problem returns. I'm doubling up on my acidophilis now, and hoping to get off the antifungal. You might want to try acidophilis with the low sugar diet- especially if you ever go on antibiotic therapy or steroidal treatments. My husband is on the Atkins diet, and he, and someone he works with that's on it, commented on how much less gas they have. I'm noticing it too. He was letting some real stinkers, and I don't notice that anymore. I'd go for it. My hubby is past the first more strict two wks. and has added in a few more things he couldn't have the first two wks.. He lost 15 #'s and has maintained it, even after the first two wks.. He does still watch his carb levels though. I think it is a way of life you have to get used to. The American diet has way too many sugars added into the processed/packaged, and home baked goodies. I'm convinced we would all be healthier if we cut out alot of sugars. My girlfriend is on it and she notices she has more energy and is less moody.


----------

